# 2nd kitless - is cap too long?



## Stevej72 (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is my 2nd "successful" kitless pen.  I put a clip on this one and it looks to me like the cap is too long.  That could be cuz the El Grande clip is a little shorter than the Jr. Statesman.  Maybe I need to find another clip.  I didn't complete polishing yet in case I have to shorten the cap.  

Any comments, good or bad, appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 5, 2012)

The proportions look good to me. I think it's an awesome pen!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 5, 2012)

It looks really good to me.  The cap seems to be proportional to the body.  If you shorten the cap, the body will appear disproportionately long.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 5, 2012)

I like it Steve. The nice subtle taper makes it look great. I wish I had about 50 yards of this stuff.:biggrin:

Good work!


----------



## 691175002 (Mar 5, 2012)

The cap matches the body well, but the slip feels a tad short.

The shape is really nice.


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you!  I added some better pictures.  I inked up the pen and will use it for a few days and see how I like it.  I think that is right the clip is a little short and  I'll try and find another one.  Next days off I'll take it apart and finish polishing it up.


----------



## watch_art (Mar 5, 2012)

I think it's awesome.  Maybe a taller finial to lengthen the cap, but that's just me.  :biggrin:


----------



## Robert111 (Mar 5, 2012)

The pen looks beautiful! I like everything about it--proportions, shape, material, clip, etc. What size are the cap-barrel threads?


----------



## Rich L (Mar 5, 2012)

Steve, I think it looks great! Love the material  



dalecamino said:


> I like it Steve. The nice subtle taper makes it look great. I wish I had about 50 yards of this stuff.:biggrin:
> 
> Good work!



I _have_ 50 yards of this stuff - help me unload it!

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## BSea (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks perfect to me.  I like the shorter finial personally.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree looks perfect to me Steve! the cap final with clip ring showing is a big plus, makes the pen look well balanced, you really nailed this one, i would like to see it on the front page.:biggrin:


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 5, 2012)

Robert111 said:


> The pen looks beautiful! I like everything about it--proportions, shape, material, clip, etc. What size are the cap-barrel threads?



They are start threads, I think it is 12 mm.


----------



## Gilrock (Mar 6, 2012)

I think the pen looks nice.  You would probably have to shorten the section to reduce the cap length but then you might not like the feel of the section.

Gil


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks great!  Polish her up and call it a success!

AK


----------

